
How to be witty and clever in conversation - laurex
https://qz.com/1461758/the-secret-to-being-witty-revealed/
======
neduma
book is out of stock
-[http://books.wwnorton.com/books/detail.aspx?ID=4294996775](http://books.wwnorton.com/books/detail.aspx?ID=4294996775)

